# Do black women have the tightest vagina's?



## trurthserum (Jun 17, 2016)

OBJECTIVES

To use static and dynamic magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) to compare  dimensions of the bony pelvis and soft tissue structures in a sample of  African-American and white women.
METHODS

This study used data from 234 participants in the Childbirth and Pelvic  Symptoms Imaging Study, a cohort study of 104 primiparous women with an  obstetric anal sphincter tear, 94 who delivered vaginally without a  recognized anal sphincter tear and 36 who underwent by cesarean delivery  without labor. Race was self-reported. At 6?12 months postpartum, rapid  acquisition T2-weighted pelvic MRIs were obtained. Bony and soft tissue  dimensions were measured and compared between white and  African-American participants using analysis of variance, while  controlling for delivery type and age.
RESULTS

The pelvic inlet was wider among 178 white women than 56  African-American women (10.7?0.7 cm compared with 10.0.?0.7 cm,  P<.001). The outlet was also wider (mean intertuberous diameter  12.3?1.0 cm compared with 11.8?0.9 cm, P<.001). There were no  significant differences between racial groups in interspinous diameter,  angle of the subpubic arch, anteroposterior conjugate, levator  thickness, or levator hiatus. In addition, among women who delivered  vaginally without a sphincter tear, African-American women had more  pelvic floor mobility than white women. This difference was not observed  among women who had sustained an obstetric sphincter tear.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2593128/

Full vinyl polysiloxane casts of the vagina were obtained from 23  Afro-American, 39 Caucasian and 15 Hispanic women in lying, sitting and  standing positions. A new shape, the pumpkin seed, was found in 40% of  Afro-American women, but not in Caucasians or Hispanics. Analyses of  cast and introital measurements revealed: (1) posterior cast length is  significantly longer, anterior cast length is significantly shorter and  cast width is significantly larger in Hispanics than in the other two  groups and (2) the Caucasian introitus is significantly greater than  that of the Afro-American subject.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10895030


_I think torso length and hip width are pretty good determiners for  vagina size. It is not the height of of the women (head to foot) which  determines the depth of the vagina.
There is definitely a racial difference and also genetic factors which  determine the length of vagina. White women give birth to babies with  larger heads "on average" so their hips are "on average" broader, and  their vaginal opening is also larger. Black women, actually have smaller  vagina's. They give birth to babies with smaller heads and have smaller  hips. Black women store more body fat on their buttocks, but their hips  are actually smaller (men and women). White people also have longer  torso's and white women also have longer vagina's. Asian women have  shorter vagina's than both black and white women, have wider openings  than black women, but not as large as white women. Unlike penis size,  the body size/shape of a woman has an influence on vaginal size. Taller  women (longer torso) with wider hips will most likely have longer and  deeper set vagina. Torso size/length is more significant than actual  height. As for men however, a 6' 8" man may have a smaller penis than a  5' 8" man, just like has ears may also be smaller. External organs are  not influenced by body size or height, whereas internal organs are.
_

_Penis length among different races of men DOES NOT directly equate to  vagina size and distance to the cervix in the same race of women.

Hip, pelvic, and vagina size also more strongly corresponds to height.  Taller women often have larger hips and vaginas. Where there is not as a  direct correlation to height and penis size among men.

Penis size among men, is more like breast size among women. Very tall  women can have small breasts and short women can have large breasts.  Just like small men can have a large penis, while tall men can have a  short penis.

White and Asian women have the tendency to have more broad hips than many groups of Black women.

The tendency of Black women to have more narrower hips is also partially  why Black women are faster sprinters. Black women "compensate" by  having tilted hips. The hip tilt is also why Black women have rounder  butts.

Asian women, in proportion to their size, have the broadest hips. While  White women, factoring in taller heights, would have the broadest hips.

This means that tall White and Asian women would have greater pelvic space and LARGER vaginas than Black women on average.

As to why Black males would have larger penises, it is argued that their  proportions are because they are from hotter climates. People in hotter  climates have smaller torsos and longer legs. People in colder climates  have longer torso and shorter legs. More of the penis would be exposed,  with the shorter torso. It is argued that this and other small  adaptations help Blacks throw off extra body heat.

Males from colder climates, like Asians and Whites, would have the penis closer to the body to keep it warmer.
_

I've always heard people say Asian women do, but research and gynecologist are saying black women do?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2016)

Interesting


----------



## Get2daChoppa! (Jun 18, 2016)

Asians


Sent from The 36 Chambers of the Wu Tang Clan


----------



## the_predator (Jun 18, 2016)

Where the fuck are the pics


----------



## charley (Jun 18, 2016)

..I'll believe it when Donald Trump say's it's true....


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 20, 2016)

this study had no field survey done, you must put your penis in each vagina to know japanese women have the tightest pussy


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 25, 2016)

wow its slow in here. according to said study, people in hot climates have longer legs, people in cold climates have longer torsos. if that was true why are there pygmies in the jungle, and why are mexicans so short


----------



## charley (Jun 25, 2016)

... it's so fucking slow here...... it's cold here[philly] in the winter, hot in the summer, so I should have a long torso & long legs..... so what about 'johnsons' ??


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 2, 2016)

Give me Griffiths mum and i will tell you, on the finger scale, thats how we roll down under, if i can punch fist her while alternating hands, then i guess she could be loose


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2016)

Azza ,  FYI, there's a English detective named Watson who's posting a pic of you eating donuts.....   tell me it ain't so !!!!!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 7, 2016)

not me bro


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 1, 2016)

=


----------

